# 9625 nvidia drivers and GLX

## DarKry

Hey, I just installed the new beta nvidia drivers in an attempt to get compositing working but ran into a snag... ill just post output and see what people can tell me

xorg.conf

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder3)  Tue Aug  1 21:11:12 PDT 2006

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    Identifier     "Simple Layout"

    Screen         "Screen 1" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "synaptics" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "BlankTime" "5"

    Option         "StandbyTime" "30"

EndSection

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

# This loads the font modules

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "dri"

    Load           "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection     "extmod"

        Option         "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load           "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load           "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

#    Load           "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Identifier     "Keyboard1"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse1"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option         "device" "/dev/psaux"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "synaptics"

    Driver         "synaptics"

    Option         "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName      "LCD Panel 1680x1050"

    HorizSync       31.5 - 90.0

    VertRefresh     59.0 - 85.0

    ModeLine       "1680x1050" 147.1 1680 1784 1968 2256 1050 1051 1054 1087 -hsync +vsync

    Option         "dpms" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

    Identifier     "6600"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "GeForce"

    BoardName      "nv"

#    Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

#    Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

#    Option         "AllowGLXWithcomposite" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen 1"

    Device         "6600"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "IgnoreEDID" "True"

    Option         "NoLogo" "1"

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "On"

    Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    #VideoRam    262144

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1680x1050"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Group 0

    Mode 0666

EndSection
```

xorg log

```

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.16-suspend2-r8 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux george 2.6.16-suspend2-r8 #7 SMP PREEMPT Mon Sep 4 02:13:07 CDT 2006 i686

Build Date: 05 October 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Oct  6 03:11:25 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "6600"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "synaptics"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/local/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "BlankTime" "5"

(**) Option "StandbyTime" "30"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2590 card 1558,038a rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2591 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,2668 card 1558,038a rev 04 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,2660 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2658 card 1558,038a rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2659 card 1558,038a rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,265a card 1558,038a rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,265b card 1558,038a rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,265c card 1558,038a rev 04 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev d4 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2641 card 1558,038a rev 04 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,266f card 1558,038a rev 04 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2653 card 1558,038a rev 04 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,266a card 1558,038a rev 04 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0148 card 1558,038a rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 11ab,4362 card 1558,038a rev 19 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:02:0: chip 104c,8026 card 1558,038a rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:03:0: chip 8086,4223 card 8086,1000 rev 05 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:04:0: chip 104c,ac54 card 3400,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 06:04:1: chip 104c,ac54 card 3c00,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 06:04:2: chip 104c,8201 card 1558,038a rev 01 class 08,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,11), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x90000000 - 0xafffffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00002800 - 0x000028ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00002c00 - 0x00002cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,6,6), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 6 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 6 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xb4000000 - 0xb40fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 6 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x53ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (6:4:0), (6,7,10), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 7 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 7 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x51ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 11: bridge is at (6:4:1), (6,11,14), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 11 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 11 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x52000000 - 0x53ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce Go 6600] rev 162, Mem @ 0xa0000000/24, 0xc0000000/28, 0x90000000/24

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xb4005000 - 0xb4005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xb4000000 - 0xb4003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xb4004000 - 0xb40047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x80004400 - 0x800047ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x80004000 - 0x800043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x80003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x90000000 - 0x90ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xa0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x0000303f (0x40) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x000018e0 - 0x000018ff (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000018a0 - 0x000018af (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00001894 - 0x00001897 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000018b0 - 0x000018b7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000018b8 - 0x000018bb (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018c7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000188f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xb4005000 - 0xb4005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xb4000000 - 0xb4003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xb4004000 - 0xb40047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x80004400 - 0x800047ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x80004000 - 0x800043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x80003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x90000000 - 0x90ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xa0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x0000303f (0x40) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x000018e0 - 0x000018ff (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000018a0 - 0x000018af (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00001894 - 0x00001897 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000018b0 - 0x000018b7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000018b8 - 0x000018bb (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018c7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000188f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xb4005000 - 0xb4005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xb4000000 - 0xb4003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xb4004000 - 0xb40047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x80004400 - 0x800047ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x80004000 - 0x800043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x80003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x90000000 - 0x90ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xa0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x0000303f (0x40) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000018e0 - 0x000018ff (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000018a0 - 0x000018af (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001894 - 0x00001897 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000018b0 - 0x000018b7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000018b8 - 0x000018bb (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018c7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000188f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.9625

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.9625

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-9625  Thu Sep 14 15:35:06 PDT 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xb4005000 - 0xb4005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xb4000000 - 0xb4003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xb4004000 - 0xb40047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x80004400 - 0x800047ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x80004000 - 0x800043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x80003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x90000000 - 0x90ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xa0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x0000303f (0x40) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000018e0 - 0x000018ff (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000018a0 - 0x000018af (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001894 - 0x00001897 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000018b0 - 0x000018b7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000018b8 - 0x000018bb (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018c7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000188f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xb4005000 - 0xb4005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xb4000000 - 0xb4003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xb4004000 - 0xb40047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x80004400 - 0x800047ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x80004000 - 0x800043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x80003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x90000000 - 0x90ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xa0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x0000303f (0x40) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000018e0 - 0x000018ff (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000018a0 - 0x000018af (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001894 - 0x00001897 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000018b0 - 0x000018b7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000018b8 - 0x000018bb (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018c7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000188f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [33] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "True"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The IgnoreEDID and NoDDC options have been deprecated.  The

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     NVIDIA X driver makes use of a display device's EDID

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     during construction of its modePool.  It is recommended

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     that you allow the X driver to make use of any available

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     EDID.  If, however, you know what you are doing and have

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     good reason to do so, you can disable the X driver's use

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     of EDIDs by setting the "UseEDID" X configuration option

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     to FALSE; e.g.,

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   Option "UseEDID" "FALSE"

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Note that, rather than globally disable all uses of the EDID,

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     you can individually disable each particular use of the

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     EDID; e.g.,

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   Option "UseEDIDFreqs" "FALSE"

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   Option "UseEDIDDpi" "FALSE"

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   Option "ModeValidation" "NoEdidModes"

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(WW) NVIDIA(0): See Appendix D: X Config Options in the README for details on

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     each of these options.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce Go 6600 at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 131072 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.43.02.64.40

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce Go 6600 at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Nvidia Default Flat Panel (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Nvidia Default Flat Panel (DFP-0): 310.0 MHz maximum pixel

(--) NVIDIA(0):     clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): Nvidia Default Flat Panel (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link LVDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1680x1050"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1680 x 1050

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (133, 133); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0x90000000 - 0x90ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xa0000000 - 0xa0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xb4005000 - 0xb4005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xb4000000 - 0xb4003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xb4004000 - 0xb40047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x80004400 - 0x800047ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x80004000 - 0x800043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x80003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x90000000 - 0x90ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xa0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x0000303f (0x40) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000018e0 - 0x000018ff (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000018a0 - 0x000018af (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001894 - 0x00001897 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000018b0 - 0x000018b7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000018b8 - 0x000018bb (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018c7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000188f (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [36] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1680x1050"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

Backtrace:

0: X(xf86SigHandler+0x84) [0x80d0114]

1: [0xffffe420]

2: X(main+0x2aa) [0x806e56a]

3: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xd8) [0xb7c9b878]

4: X(FontFileCompleteXLFD+0xa5) [0x806da71]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

```

basically it looks like glx doesn't want to load.. no idea why..

its a geforce go 6600 btw

kernel is 2.6.16 suspend sources

----------

## kfiaciarka

how about emerge --info ?

----------

## DarKry

here is the output of emerge --info

```
Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

Portage 2.1.1 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.16-suspend2-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-suspend2-r8 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.00GHz

Last Sync: Fri, 06 Oct 2006 04:29:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.2.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ http://prometheus.cs.wmich.edu/gentoo http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ "

LINGUAS=""

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/portage-xgl"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X berkdb bitmap-fonts cli crypt cups dlloader dri elibc_glibc fortran gdbm gpm input_devices_joystick input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics ipv6 isdnlog kernel_linux libg++ ncurses nls nptl nptlonly pam pcre perl ppds pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU video_cards_nvidia xorg zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Sorry I was so brief last night just wanted to get a post out there so I could go to sleep.

Thank you to anyone who is willing to help me out.

----------

## DarKry

here is the output of #emerge -epv xorg-x11

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ...... done!

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libiconv-0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gettext-0.15  USE="nls -doc -emacs -nocxx" 7,892 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5  USE="(-selinux)" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.5-r3  USE="gpm unicode -bootstrap -build -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx -trace" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libintl-0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r4  USE="nls -build -static" 1,486 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1  USE="X" 2,835 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r2  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060702  38 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/binutils-2.17  USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 13,482 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2  USE="-bootstrap -doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test" 5,960 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r2  USE="berkdb" 223 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1  USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -ithreads" 9,886 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2  USE="berkdb gdbm -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Test-Harness-2.62  67 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-shells/bash-3.1_p17  USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -vanilla" 2,517 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3  5 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/PodParser-1.34  93 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Test-Simple-0.64  69 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.64  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05  7 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4  USE="nls" 83 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.7  USE="nls" 499 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.60  USE="-emacs" 1,334 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-1-r1  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2  747 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-1.6d  USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.22  2,853 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.21  USE="-hardened" 975 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.7  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 215 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libX11-1.0.3  USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2  USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.0  440 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3  USE="-build" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.10-r2  USE="zlib -bindist -doc" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.4.1  USE="-doc -xml" 1,241 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera-1.10-r3  USE="X*" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.2.2  USE="ipv6 -debug" 583 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0  USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.2  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.7  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.10  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.5  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/ed-0.2-r6  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.2  USE="-debug -xprint" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2  USE="-debug -xprint" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6  USE="-debug -minimal" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/readline-5.1_p4  1,986 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r1  USE="nls -static" 1,037 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8d  USE="zlib -bindist -emacs -sse2 -test" 3,237 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4  USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl -bootstrap -build -doc -nocxx -tk -ucs2" 7,827 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/file-4.17-r1  USE="python (-build%)" 543 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20050804  91 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1  26 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/hashalot-0.3-r2  78 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.17-r1  USE="-gcc64" 40,346 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/com_err-1.39  USE="nls" 3,608 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/ss-1.39  USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.39  USE="nls -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r4  USE="crypt nls perl -old-crypt (-selinux) -static" 1,504 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/which-2.16  122 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/cpio-2.6-r5  USE="nls" 437 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r5  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.4.1  21 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/luit-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-221  USE="unicode -Xaw3d -paste64 -toolbar -truetype" 783 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.3-r6  USE="-build -static" 653 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.5  USE="nls -static" 780 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.3  USE="nls -acl (-selinux) -static" 4,999 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-1.0.6  USE="-bash-completion -doc" 147 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.4  3 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.8  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXi-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.1-r1  USE="nptl -debug -doc -hardened -motif" VIDEO_CARDS="-i810 -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/glu-7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/opengl-7.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/glut-1.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5.1  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.8-r1  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0  USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0  USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r1  USE="dri ipv6 nptl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="joystick* keyboard mouse synaptics -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev* -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/synaptics-0.14.5-r1  USE="dlloader" 123 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1  231 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.14  USE="-caps" 55 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r5  USE="-bindist -gmp -test" 150 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.2_pre2-r4  USE="-build -doc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 303 kB 

*** Please update portage to the above version before proceeding.

    Failure to do so may result in failed or improper merges.

    A simple 'emerge portage' is sufficient.

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r5  USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static (-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 100 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.5-r2  USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static" 215 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r1  USE="-no-old-linux" 394 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/make-3.81  USE="nls -static" 1,124 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2006m  335 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.13-r4  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/gmp-4.2.1  USE="-doc -nocxx" 1,685 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bison-2.2  USE="nls -static" 1,052 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.2.0_p14  738 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r1  USE="fortran nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -mudflap (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 38,319 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/glibc-2.4-r4  USE="nls nptl nptlonly -build -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp -hardened (-multilib) -profile (-selinux)" 15,760 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/suspend2-userui-0.6.4-r1  USE="-fbsplash -static" 89 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-power/hibernate-script-1.93-r6  USE="-logrotate -vim" 70 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/hotplug-base-20040401  40 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/udev-100-r2  USE="(-selinux)" 192 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/suspend2-sources-2.6.18  USE="-build -symlink (-ultra1)" 41,125 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9625  USE="dlloader" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 223 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 216 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1  0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 224,329 kB

```

And the output of #emerge -epv nvidia-drivers

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ..... done!

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libiconv-0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gettext-0.15  USE="nls -doc -emacs -nocxx" 7,892 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libintl-0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.5  USE="nls -static" 780 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3  USE="-build" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5  USE="(-selinux)" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.5-r3  USE="gpm unicode -bootstrap -build -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx -trace" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-shells/bash-3.1_p17  USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -vanilla" 2,517 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r4  USE="nls -build -static" 1,486 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1  USE="X" 2,835 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r2  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060702  38 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/binutils-2.17  USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 13,482 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2  USE="-bootstrap -doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test" 5,960 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r2  USE="berkdb" 223 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1  USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -ithreads" 9,886 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2  USE="berkdb gdbm -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Test-Harness-2.62  67 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3  5 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/PodParser-1.34  93 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Test-Simple-0.64  69 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.64  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05  7 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4  USE="nls" 83 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2-r2  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.7  USE="nls" 499 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.60  USE="-emacs" 1,334 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-1-r1  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2  747 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.22  2,853 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.3  USE="nls -acl (-selinux) -static" 4,999 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/readline-5.1_p4  1,986 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r1  USE="nls -static" 1,037 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8d  USE="zlib -bindist -emacs -sse2 -test" 3,237 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20050804  91 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.0  440 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4  USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl -bootstrap -build -doc -nocxx -tk -ucs2" 7,827 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1  26 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1  231 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r5  USE="-bindist -gmp -test" 150 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.14  USE="-caps" 55 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.2_pre2-r4  USE="-build -doc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 303 kB 

*** Please update portage to the above version before proceeding.

    Failure to do so may result in failed or improper merges.

    A simple 'emerge portage' is sufficient.

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.17-r1  USE="-gcc64" 40,346 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r5  USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static (-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 100 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.5-r2  USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static" 215 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r1  USE="-no-old-linux" 394 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.3-r6  USE="-build -static" 653 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/file-4.17-r1  USE="python (-build%)" 543 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-1.0.6  USE="-bash-completion -doc" 147 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.4  3 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/make-3.81  USE="nls -static" 1,124 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2006m  335 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.13-r4  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/gmp-4.2.1  USE="-doc -nocxx" 1,685 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bison-2.2  USE="nls -static" 1,052 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.2.0_p14  738 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r1  USE="fortran nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -mudflap (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 38,319 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/glibc-2.4-r4  USE="nls nptl nptlonly -build -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp -hardened (-multilib) -profile (-selinux)" 15,760 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/suspend2-userui-0.6.4-r1  USE="-fbsplash -static" 89 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-power/hibernate-script-1.93-r6  USE="-logrotate -vim" 70 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/hotplug-base-20040401  40 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/udev-100-r2  USE="(-selinux)" 192 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/suspend2-sources-2.6.18  USE="-build -symlink (-ultra1)" 41,125 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-1.6d  USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.21  USE="-hardened" 975 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.7  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 215 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libX11-1.0.3  USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.8  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2  USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXi-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.1-r1  USE="nptl -debug -doc -hardened -motif" VIDEO_CARDS="-i810 -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.5  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/ed-0.2-r6  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.2  USE="-debug -xprint" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.10-r2  USE="zlib -bindist -doc" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.2.2  USE="ipv6 -debug" 583 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0  USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0  USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.8-r1  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.4.1  USE="-doc -xml" 1,241 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.10  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2  USE="-debug -xprint" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6  USE="-debug -minimal" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/hashalot-0.3-r2  78 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/com_err-1.39  USE="nls" 3,608 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/ss-1.39  USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.39  USE="nls -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r4  USE="crypt nls perl -old-crypt (-selinux) -static" 1,504 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/which-2.16  122 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/cpio-2.6-r5  USE="nls" 437 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r5  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.4.1  21 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/luit-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-221  USE="unicode -Xaw3d -paste64 -toolbar -truetype" 783 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r1  USE="dri ipv6 nptl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="joystick* keyboard mouse synaptics -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev* -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9625  USE="dlloader" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/synaptics-0.14.5-r1  USE="dlloader" 123 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 223 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 224,112 kB

```

----------

## kfiaciarka

But what have you done? Now I have almost the same problem. I've installed latest nvidia drivers not by emerge, now I can't startx when glx module is enabled and opengl is set to nvidia:/ Now I'm recompiling xorg-x11 form the ground:)

----------

## uzz75

try disable

Section "Extensions"

#    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

in xorg.conf

----------

## kfiaciarka

Done  :Smile:  but it didn't help at all :/

----------

## kfiaciarka

ok, solved by emerging latest beta nvidia drivers form portage

----------

